# Turkey Porn!



## thewoodlands (Apr 1, 2011)

We did get pictures last year and this year we caught them on a Friday night, had to take the pictures through two screens so it's not the best but I think both walked away happy.





Zap


----------



## wood spliter (Apr 2, 2011)

I guess you will have some little Turkeys around this spring!


----------



## loon (Apr 2, 2011)

cool pics zap! you have them in the backyard often?

this was up the road..


----------



## andrewdee (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice pisc Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## Wallyworld (Apr 2, 2011)

This is turkey porn :lol: Some nice smoked turkey, yummy


----------



## orionrogue (Apr 2, 2011)

Wallyworld said:
			
		

> This is turkey porn :lol: Some nice smoked turkey, yummy



@Wally, that looks delicious.  Would you mind sharing the technique you used?


----------



## Wallyworld (Apr 2, 2011)

OrionRogue said:
			
		

> Wallyworld said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used a Weber kettle grill. Used charcoal on one side of the grill, then I place some chunks of apple wood on the charcoal, place the turkey on the other side of the grill so indirect cooking method. Shut the top airvents almost completely and let it go. Highly recommend a remote meat thermometer with alarm, set alarm to 155 to 160. That was 14 lb bird, took 2.5 hrs or so. Do them quite often. Best if you brine the bird overnight.

I really want a real smoker so I can control the temp better but I've made some pretty good food in the Weber kettle


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 2, 2011)

loon said:
			
		

> cool pics zap! you have them in the backyard often?
> 
> this was up the road..





To many loon, I can't wait till they leave. We have between 25 - 45 turkey.



Zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 2, 2011)

Wallyworld said:
			
		

> This is turkey porn :lol: Some nice smoked turkey, yummy




Nice bird.



Zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 2, 2011)

wood spliter said:
			
		

> I guess you will have some little Turkeys around this spring!





Yes we will spliter, it's nice when they come running down the hill with mom.




Zap


----------



## muncybob (Apr 8, 2011)

I heard our spring gobblers calling for the 1st time this year late yesterday...we must have good cover and feed for them as they seem to multiply each year.


----------

